# Favourite Haydn 'Sturm und Drang' symphony?



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

it's time to open the pandora's box on that one . 

For me .... oh man, a hard one!

probably ... #52 in C minor (gotta love those opening chords and the development sections), although #46 in B Major has amazing variety too, the 1st movement with its constantly alternating minor and major keys.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

52 

.............


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

45 and 49 are fantastic.

I'm still unfamiliar with the majority of Haydn's symphonies. This needs changing!


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

I really like 26, 43, 44, 45, and 49. I'm not too sure about the exact line between Haydn's Sturm und Drang and Non-Sturm-und-Drang symphonies, but I'm assuming all the ones I listed are Sturm und Drang.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

This is what I call a thread! :lol:

My favourites are certainly 43 and 44. Following this there are a number that I like, most notably including 39 and 45, but also 38, 46, 48 and 52, and in fact most of the others.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Ramako said:


> This is what I call a thread! :lol:
> 
> My favourites are certainly 43 and 44. Following this there are a number that I like, most notably including 39 and 45, but also 38, 46, 48 and 52, and in fact most of the others.


cool choices. Yeah, of course, I think all of them are terrific - I would rate the 1st movement of no. 45 as probably his most intense and dynamic of all the Sturm und Drang movements.


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas (Jan 11, 2014)

You're talking some of my favorite music in the world, so it's a tough choice. What immediately comes to mind are the minor key ones:

* #26 d minor, the Pinnock version especially
* # 45 Farewell, especially the outer movements; inner, not quite so much
* #39, especially the outer movements, especially by Fischer
*#44 "Mourning" especially the famous adagio, which ranks among my most favorite slow movements.

There are some real gems among the major keys too:
* ESPECIALLY THIS: the Pinnock version of #38 in C. The first movement of this is one of the pieces that got me into Haydn. Strangely, I didn't grok to the London symphonies but this immediately captured my ear as a perfect little "pop song" allegro. No other rendition of this underappreciated gem compares to Pinnock's.
* I also frequently spin the "Fire," "Mercury" and #35, and #58, the 1st movements especially.

As a final opinion, I'd add I generally prefer the outer movements. I sometimes tire of the minuets or variation andantes and adagios, though of course there are plenty of gems too.


----------

